# iPad 4g us avec un puce À T&T??



## Marksanders (27 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir alors je viens de recevoir un iPad achetée sur app store us Greenwich village,livrée avec une puce att à l'intérieur.je ne pense pas qu'il sois bloquée car il a pris soin de pas demander d'abonnement et qu'il étais français voilà ma question est la suivante comment rendre compatible une autre sim??car  il me met abonee vous a reseaux cellulaire et la micro Free mobile est reconnu mais pas con fonctionnel...merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Avril 2012)

Si il n'est pas simlocké, il n'y a rien faire.... Sinon, il faut le faire desimlocker... Sachant que contrairement à la France, aucune loi us n'oblige les vendeur à desimlocker leur matériel passer un certains temps... Bon courage!


----------

